# Full face helmets for Trail to XC-ish riding



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking for recommendations for lightweight/well-ventilated full face helmets that would be suitable for non-enduro and downhill applications. I generally like rides more along the xc to trail side of the spectrum without huge gaps or really crazy gravity, but with pretty constant pedaling. I will occasionally do some more pedal up, ride down style stuff, but am definitely in it for the cardio at least as much as the downhills. As such, I've usually ridden with a half-shell, but I've also seen some people really annihilate themselves on trails, and I don't really race so counting grams isn't a concern. Let me know what's worked for you, or what you think might be an option!


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

A lot of options right now. nearly every helmet brand has a lightweight full face. I recommend visiting shops and trying them on to find most comfortable.


----------



## HuckingKiwi (Sep 20, 2021)

A good option is the IXS Trigger FF. Its one of the lightest full face helmets on the market and it has a ratcheting adjuster (like a half shell).


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (Sep 17, 2021)

Diehard BELL helmets fan here.









Super Air R Spherical


The Super Air R MIPS's advanced design and safety features can help enhance performance and fun during your ride. Shop Bell Helmets and find the right Cycling gear and more for all of your riding needs.




www.bellhelmets.com


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> Diehard BELL helmets fan here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Usually I want a helmet that has an actual DH rating. But for trail to light XC riding, there isn't any need to go with some of the heavier more "enduro" full face helmets.

The Bell Super Air R is just one such helmet. It doesn't have the DH rating like their "actually not confusingly named" Super DH helmet (which is also a detachable chinbar helmet, but one that is rated for DH riding), and such is more breathable, and lighter by like 300g.

Sounds right up your alley.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

Different brands have different shapes. My 2 cents is to look at that first. I couldn't wear a Bell helmet for all the money in the world.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

HuckingKiwi said:


> A good option is the IXS Trigger FF. Its one of the lightest full face helmets on the market and it has a ratcheting adjuster (like a half shell).


I have this helmet in the MIPS version and wanted a FF for trail riding as well (have had several concussions and some other factors). I came from a half shell and really like it. I didn't use a FF before so I can't compare to others. I put it on a kitchen scale (I think mine is a M/L) and I think it was a little under 700 grams. Slightly hotter on hot days; don't really notice a temperature difference otherwise. 

Other helmets that got suggested to me in another thread were the TLD Stage and the Fox Proframe. MIPS, light weight, and good ventilation were all absolute requirements for me. I think once those were met I just picked the color I liked best. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief2slo (Jul 18, 2020)

I ride in an ISX Trigger FF for almost all of my trail rides and love it, but my trail rides tend to get pretty steep and rocky. It’s a fantastic light weight helmet and it’s barely perceptibly warmer than my Half shell to a heavy sweater like myself (I also run a halo sweatband under it). I was very interested in the Kali invader 2.0 as well though, it’s supposed to be better ventilated but didn’t have the DH rating I was looking for. May be perfect for you though!


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a TLD Stage and the Fox Proframe. The TLD is lighter, cooler, and less bulky than the Proframe. It's what I wear on trail rides when I want a full face.


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Chief2slo said:


> I ride in an ISX Trigger FF for almost all of my trail rides and love it, but my trail rides tend to get pretty steep and rocky. It’s a fantastic light weight helmet and it’s barely perceptibly warmer than my Half shell to a heavy sweater like myself (I also run a halo sweatband under it). I was very interested in the Kali invader 2.0 as well though, it’s supposed to be better ventilated but didn’t have the DH rating I was looking for. May be perfect for you though!


Just looked up the invader - that’s probably the top of my list right now, followed by the trigger ff and super air r! Good recs - it’s kind of a weird niche because what I’m looking for isn’t really “lightweight enduro helmet”, even, it’s lighter yet. If it fits in person it would be spot on.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

+1 for the Bell. I've got the older Super 3r version and no complaints at all.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (Sep 17, 2021)

Whichever one you end up in it’s a good call IMO 

I was just thinking how I should be wearing mine a lot more (very rocky spots ala Moab).


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I got a Bell Super 3R last year so I could use it full face at the park and 'regular' for my other riding, but I've recently started wearing it in FF mode for most of my riding because I'd hate to smash my face on a rock/tree and regret the fact that my chin bar was sitting at home because I didn't want to look like a dweeb!

I'm very interested in the Kali Invader 2.0 for next year. It's cooling down enough now the the Super 3R isn't too hot for the remainder of 2021.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

To the OP, I would go try on some helmets if possible, because they do have different shapes. So its important to find one that fits your head shape well.

After that, there are some full face helmets that fit, and secure like a motorcycle helmet (ie, fit is adjusted by swapping out foam padding, and using the double D ring closure system), while others fit/secure more like a typical bicycle helmet (the boa system cinching behind your head, a standard buckle/fidlock buckle).

In my experience, the ones that are more downhill focused fit more like motorcycle helmets, and feel hotter/sweatier (on average) than the ones that are designed a bit more like bicycle helmets. It might be worth paying attention to that as well.

Also its not released quite yet (article says Nov of this year), but Dainese has a new FF helmet coming out that is super light. It still has a DH certification, and has something like 30 vents, and weighs 570g. May be perfect for trail riding.



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/dainese-returns-to-mtb-helmets-with-the-lightest-full-face-helmet-on-the-market.html


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I love my TLD Stage. It breathes really well and the only thing that makes it feel any hotter than my half shell is the cheek pads. I don't mind pedaling in it at all. Planning on wearing it in Moab in a few weeks.


----------



## Paul Bakker (Jun 30, 2021)

+1 for the TLD Stage. I bought it to use on rowdier days, but have started wearing it more and more on more mellow rides as well. It's almost as comfortable as my half face, and just as breathable.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy cow the Stage helmets are expensive. I was so against paying full price on Fox Proframe, that I talked my local shop into giving me 15% off 😄.


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

ocnLogan said:


> To the OP, I would go try on some helmets if possible, because they do have different shapes. So its important to find one that fits your head shape well.
> 
> After that, there are some full face helmets that fit, and secure like a motorcycle helmet (ie, fit is adjusted by swapping out foam padding, and using the double D ring closure system), while others fit/secure more like a typical bicycle helmet (the boa system cinching behind your head, a standard buckle/fidlock buckle).
> 
> ...


All of the LBS around here have TERRIBLE stock as far as helmets and apparel. Relatively basic options from specialized are all there really is to try on :/
Dainese helmet also looks cool! I think I’m gonna get some funny looks around here for my new FF next summer, but oh well.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

In my opinion you cant beat the Kali Invader. Ive owned the MET and the Fox Proframe models and the Kali is lighter and breathes much better. Crucially because it is not trying to be a DH or enduro helmet, it’s a highly protective trail helmet for folks that plan on pedaling. The chin bar meets the downhill standard, but the helmet has too much breathing to meet the intrusion standard. But it doesn’t need to.

I find it fits my head perfectly and the Proframe worked for me too. The helmet breaths so well I don't think you need to consider a removable chin bar, as air moves in and ou have plenty of vision.

I wear it when I’m riding a trail system by me that is rock and more rock, with just a bit more rock for some spice. I haven’t had to test its protective qualities out and I hope I don’t have to. 

Ive worn it through two very humid summers and it has worked a charm.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

snow snakes said:


> All of the LBS around here have TERRIBLE stock as far as helmets and apparel. Relatively basic options from specialized are all there really is to try on :/
> Dainese helmet also looks cool! I think I’m gonna get some funny looks around here for my new FF next summer, but oh well.


I’ve started riding with a group of more experienced riders on rocky, rooty trails they know like the backs of their hands, so I’m pushing to keep up. I turned up in my full face a couple of weeks ago and there were some comments, but screw it, I don’t want to be injured and unable to ride/ski.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chiefsilverback said:


> I’ve started riding with a group of more experienced riders on rocky, rooty trails they know like the backs of their hands, so I’m pushing to keep up. I turned up in my full face a couple of weeks ago and there were some comments, but screw it, I don’t want to be injured and unable to ride/ski.


I started riding a full face two years ago, year one I wore it only on expert trails, this year I started wearing it for everything..

I'm the only one riding with a full face in my riding group.

When I paddled whitewater I wore a full face (half lid with a cage), I was also the only one in my group wearing a full face. One of my buddies ended up eating a boulder, lost a bunch of teeth and part of his jaw ... he started wearing a cage after that, doh!

Yesterday I crashed hard into a volcanic boulder field, my back protection and pads took the hit, I didn't not hit my head, but I remember those rocks coming toward my face ....

I think it's stoopid that mountain bikers don't wear more protection, our risks are quite high, nearly at the same level as a moto ride; you know what moto riders wear.

I pull my helmet off for long climbs when it's hot, I carry a boonie cap for those times, and I am quite honest with myself and do not head downhill until I swap caps.

So yeah, wear the full face.


----------



## Chrispy1974 (Aug 28, 2020)

BlackPenquinn said:


> In my opinion you cant beat the Kali Invader. Ive owned the MET and the Fox Proframe models and the Kali is lighter and breathes much better. Crucially because it is not trying to be a DH or enduro helmet, it’s a highly protective trail helmet for folks that plan on pedaling. The chin bar meets the downhill standard, but the helmet has too much breathing to meet the intrusion standard. But it doesn’t need to.
> 
> I find it fits my head perfectly and the Proframe worked for me too. The helmet breaths so well I don't think you need to consider a removable chin bar, as air moves in and ou have plenty of vision.
> 
> ...


Another vote for the Invader... I don't plan on riding DH...and the lightweight, breathability and adjustability on the Invader 2.0 is fantastic. 

I ordered a Bell Super Air R MIPS Spherical and the Kali Invader 2.0, and ended up sticking with the Kali...was light enough and comfy enough I didn't foresee any reason to need to have the removable chinbar.


----------



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

Check out the Demon United full face with detachable face guard. Its light, breathable, and comfortable. Only $150.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------

